# The hifi thread :)



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys
Well as some of you know I work at a hifi and AV shop in Essex
So I was just wondering what kind of systems you guys use??
Any Cyrus, Naim, Quad, Denon, Marantz, Rega, Arcam, B&W, Focal, PMC etc?
At the moment in my room I am running an Arcam Alpha 3, Rega Apollo and some Mission freedom floorstanders
Then the Cinema room currently runs an old Panasonic plasma, Onkyo 605 amp, Monitor audio RS6 plus matching centre at the fronts and Radius 90s at the rear, and also a Velodyne CHT10 sub
And then we also run Sonos round the house as well
A few bits will be changing in the next few months as well 

So come on then guys what are you running at the moment?? 
Can also offer you any advice you may need for free as well, looking to upgrade? Let me know I will point you towards the right direction and may be able to sort you out some pricing!

Thanks :wave:
Charlie


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

denon PMA-255
Graham Slee novo can amp
B&W CM-2's
Audica CX series sub
technics for surround sound films and stuff
mostly QED cable although the can amp is on a nordost wyrewizard
loewe 32 individual tv 

in the not to distant future looking for another sep CD player for the denon but cannot justify it atm


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Currently using..

Source: iTunes (CD's ripped).
DAC: Beresford.
Amplifier: vintage chrome bumper Nait 2.
Speakers: Rega Kytes and Ela MK1.


Used to have (many moons ago) LP12, Naim 52, 135's and Linn Isobariks. Loads of other items too that have come and gone, but I'm quite happy for now with my basic home office set up, which constantly surprises me for such a modest rig. Do fancy a Naim Supernait at some point though.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> denon PMA-255
> Graham Slee novo can amp
> B&W CM-2's
> Audica CX series sub
> ...


How do you find the Graham Slee, we have started to do them now, they sound great!! Sold one the other day with some of the Grado £800 headphones 
Sounds like a great system though! I love CM range!!
Let me know when you are after one, you might find that the Marantz CD6003 will suit your needs, its around £250 atm and is basically a Denon player but cheaper and prettier!



yetizone said:


> Currently using..
> 
> Source: iTunes (CD's ripped).
> DAC: Beresford.
> ...


Chrome Nait 2! Thats going back a bit!! You should get that serviced if you have not already! Sound so good after a bit of TLC!
Did you know that the LP12 is now around £2500!!
Supernait is great! We are soon gonna have a MASSIVE Naim section at the shop soon 

If you are after a small and cheap upgrade then have a look at this
http://www.blackravioli.com/index.html
not a clue how it works, but it does! We have sold bucket loads of the stuff!!!
Will really help your DAC and amp!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmcclarron said:


> How do you find the Graham Slee, we have started to do them now, they sound great!! Sold one the other day with some of the Grado £800 headphones
> Sounds like a great system though! I love CM range!!
> Let me know when you are after one, you might find that the Marantz CD6003 will suit your needs, its around £250 atm and is basically a Denon player but cheaper and prettier!


very good on the whole its just when i first got it i was like erm its not labeled for in and out :lol: apart from that they are excellent downside i found i had to wait as they went out of stock when i bought mine and doh handmade = time

my CM's got disowned abit a few months ago but are getting back in use!

hmm i am tempted to upgrade the amp maybe to a marantz now :lol: i did get offered one originally when i bought the denon  doh :lol:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> very good on the whole its just when i first got it i was like erm its not labeled for in and out :lol: apart from that they are excellent downside i found i had to wait as they went out of stock when i bought mine and doh handmade = time
> 
> my CM's got disowned abit a few months ago but are getting back in use!
> 
> hmm i am tempted to upgrade the amp maybe to a marantz now :lol: i did get offered one originally when i bought the denon  doh :lol:


Yeah its one of the only products i have to read the instructions for lol 
and they are quite rare like you said you have to wait awhile to get it!

Marantz and Denon are owned by the same company (D&M Holding) so what you find is that Denon design the new stuff, then Marantz come along and bolt there bits to it, however the hifi stuff from Marantz is designed by a guy called Ken Ishiwata who seems to be a bit God like in the world of Hifi, and i have to admit, the Marantz hifi bits do sound better than the Denons at the same price


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmcclarron said:


> Yeah its one of the only products i have to read the instructions for lol
> and they are quite rare like you said you have to wait awhile to get it!
> 
> Marantz and Denon are owned by the same company (D&M Holding) so what you find is that Denon design the new stuff, then Marantz come along and bolt there bits to it, however the hifi stuff from Marantz is designed by a guy called Ken Ishiwata who seems to be a bit God like in the world of Hifi, and i have to admit, the Marantz hifi bits do sound better than the Denons at the same price


probably justify upgrading both bits if i can soon to marantz tbh  although erm having just bought a new air compressor and my audica sub you can see my problems justifying it!

oh forgot i actually have two subs :lol: not both at the same time a yammy SW-205


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Onkyo 606 into Castle Knight speakers and got them hooked backed into my PC as the source.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sypher said:


> Onkyo 606 into Castle Knight speakers and got them hooked backed into my PC as the source.


no DAC?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Sypher said:


> Onkyo 606 into Castle Knight speakers and got them hooked backed into my PC as the source.


them Knights must of been brought by a certain company i work for


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> no DAC?


I just use SPDIF from my sound card.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> no DAC?


the onkyo has a dac built in, but it would be a good place to start for an upgrade


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmcclarron said:


> the onkyo has a dac built in, but it would be a good place to start for an upgrade


ah okay  im not up to date onkyo stuff tbh


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> ah okay  im not up to date onkyo stuff tbh


Well its not just Onkyo, it is an AV amp and they have built in DACS so they can decode PCM and Bitstream signals from SPDIF and Dig Coax


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I use my £10 docking station, it's awesome :thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

CupraElliott said:


> I use my £10 docking station, it's awesome :thumb:


£10 dock ftw!!!
Come spend some money with me and atm we throw in £150 ipod dock with a pair of speakers!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i will if you offer some marantz amp and cd player at huge discount  :lol:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i will if you offer some marantz amp and cd player at huge discount  :lol:


Put it this way, if we are not the cheapest already we will price match anything else  I think for the cd player and amp its £230 each atm which is just silly pricing for something so good, but baring in mind that is just a stereo two channel amp, you are going to need an AV amp that does 5.1


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmcclarron said:


> Put it this way, if we are not the cheapest already we will price match anything else  I think for the cd player and amp its £230 each atm which is just silly pricing for something so good, but baring in mind that is just a stereo two channel amp, you are going to need an AV amp that does 5.1


eh? i keep the systems separate  the subs not on the denon


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Got a yamaha 1067 avr, dali lektor 6 fronts, lektor 1 surrounds and dali c

```

```
entre, bk electronics xxls400 sub. Got a Sony bdp player, ps3, and squeezebox touch hooked up to it. Taken me about 10 months to buy most of my setup and keep seeing new stuff I want but I'm pretty happy with the sound for tv, movies and music.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ha Ha.

Until i find the £30K to convert the loft into a man cave, I'll have to make do with the Sony Surround system and Blu-ray player i have.

My missus doesn't really appreciate surround sound let alone audio quality. She hates it in fact. It 'creeps her out' and 'makes her think someone is outside, looking in'.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> eh? i keep the systems separate  the subs not on the denon


Ah my bad sorry!!! In which case then go for the marantz cd6003 and the pm6003!!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

cloudnine said:


> Got a yamaha 1067 avr, dali lektor 6 fronts, lektor 1 surrounds and dali c
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Thats a nice system, I really rate the Dali speakers!! Well done mate!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmcclarron said:


> Ah my bad sorry!!! In which case then go for the marantz cd6003 and the pm6003!!


 i was thinking along the same lines!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Ha Ha.
> 
> Until i find the £30K to convert the loft into a man cave, I'll have to make do with the Sony Surround system and Blu-ray player i have.
> 
> My missus doesn't really appreciate surround sound let alone audio quality. She hates it in fact. It 'creeps her out' and 'makes her think someone is outside, looking in'.


Lol we get that a lot! Just get her into my demo room and I can show you two what you can achieve at different price points 
If you need to really convince her tell her to look at this
http://www.homecinemagallery.com/in...nt&view=category&layout=blog&id=42&Itemid=111
A couple of my installs are on there somewhere 
But all of this can be achieved in most rooms!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

bigmcclarron said:


> Lol we get that a lot! Just get her into my demo room and I can show you two what you can achieve at different price points
> If you need to really convince her tell her to look at this
> http://www.homecinemagallery.com/in...nt&view=category&layout=blog&id=42&Itemid=111
> A couple of my installs are on there somewhere
> But all of this can be achieved in most rooms!


As a side note.

How much are we talking for a set of those Black Ravioli Pads? The basic ones.

I'm getting married in a fortnight and my best man is into his audio in a big way. I need a gift for him and they seem like something he would like and i can't remember seeing them in his house.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> As a side note.
> 
> How much are we talking for a set of those Black Ravioli Pads? The basic ones.
> 
> I'm getting married in a fortnight and my best man is into his audio in a big way. I need a gift for him and they seem like something he would like and i can't remember seeing them in his house.


They are about £25 each from memory, the more you buy him the better it sounds!! They also do two in some plastic casing to make it look like a proper foot.
If you buy the basic pads tell him for more of an upgrade buy some and add them under the ones you got him, just tell him not to put them under the existing feet as they won't work as well. But because they don't fit under the feet, you have to have enough of these pads to act like feet.
Hope this makes sense lol


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> As a side note.
> 
> How much are we talking for a set of those Black Ravioli Pads? The basic ones.
> 
> I'm getting married in a fortnight and my best man is into his audio in a big way. I need a gift for him and they seem like something he would like and i can't remember seeing them in his house.


And Congrats on the wedding mate I hope it all goes well!!


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Front ends: Roksan Xerxes, Artemiz, Shiraz turntable, iMac and Readynas ultra4 feeding a Airport Express (music ripped in apple lossless via AccurateRip
Amps: Tag McLaren AV32r + 100x5r
Speakers: Roksan Ojan3x + 3s (subs), m&k ss1500 (surrounds), Tag McLaren Calliope centre speaker
Headphones: Stax lambda signature's with srm-t1 valve energiser


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

bigmcclarron said:


> Chrome Nait 2! Thats going back a bit!! You should get that serviced if you have not already! Sound so good after a bit of TLC!
> Did you know that the LP12 is now around £2500!!
> Supernait is great! We are soon gonna have a MASSIVE Naim section at the shop soon
> 
> ...


Interesting link for the Ravioli (great name). I'll have a good look at that :thumb:

Nait 2 was bought 2nd hand a few years ago as a result of selling all my pre / power gear and its so darned good I've stuck with it ever since. Its only weakness being there's no remote, but sits close by on a rack on the floor near my Mac anyway. Agreed, it does (probably) need a service, but I'm loathe to let it out of sight!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

bigmcclarron said:


> They are about £25 each from memory, the more you buy him the better it sounds!! They also do two in some plastic casing to make it look like a proper foot.
> If you buy the basic pads tell him for more of an upgrade buy some and add them under the ones you got him, just tell him not to put them under the existing feet as they won't work as well. But because they don't fit under the feet, you have to have enough of these pads to act like feet.
> Hope this makes sense lol


So that would be £100 min for each piece of equipment then?

Perhaps I'll get him 2 and your web address :lol:



bigmcclarron said:


> And Congrats on the wedding mate I hope it all goes well!!


Thanks. It will. I'm not nervous in the slightest, strangly.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

nicks500 said:


> Front ends: Roksan Xerxes, Artemiz, Shiraz turntable, iMac and Readynas ultra4 feeding a Airport Express (music ripped in apple lossless via AccurateRip
> Amps: Tag McLaren AV32r + 100x5r
> Speakers: Roksan Ojan3x + 3s (subs), m&k ss1500 (surrounds), Tag McLaren Calliope centre speaker
> Headphones: Stax lambda signature's with srm-t1 valve energiser


Oh wow now thats a nice system, spesh the Shiraz and the Tag bits! That must of set you back a bit if you got them new?! Love Stax headphones as well!! Very nice mate!


yetizone said:


> Interesting link for the Ravioli (great name). I'll have a good look at that :thumb:
> 
> Nait 2 was bought 2nd hand a few years ago as a result of selling all my pre / power gear and its so darned good I've stuck with it ever since. Its only weakness being there's no remote, but sits close by on a rack on the floor near my Mac anyway. Agreed, it does (probably) need a service, but I'm loathe to let it out of sight!


The Ravioli is amazing stuff, a serious upgrade after you have done your cables!!
Naim have an amazing service department it would probs come back in better condition than it went off! and sounding better too!! 


Gruffs said:


> So that would be £100 min for each piece of equipment then?
> 
> Perhaps I'll get him 2 and your web address :lol:
> 
> Thanks. It will. I'm not nervous in the slightest, strangly.


lol yes I am afraid in the world of hifi there are not that many cheap upgrades, the only other thing i could think of getting him is some power cables, try and find out what equipment he has including cables and i will do some research on what kind of power cables would suit him or interconnects


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks and Yes they were bought from new and a bit old apart from the Shiraz of course but as someone said about the LP12 all this stuff gets quite expensive to upgrade. My last quote to upgrade/update just my turntable was £7000 ( I think I will just wait till I win the lottery)


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

nicks500 said:


> Thanks and Yes they were bought from new and a bit old apart from the Shiraz of course but as someone said about the LP12 all this stuff gets quite expensive to upgrade. My last quote to upgrade/update just my turntable was £7000 ( I think I will just wait till I win the lottery)


Yeah that was me, the lp12 when it first came out was about £700 and now its £2500 without a cartridge!
What cartridge do you have on the Shiraz?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

42 inch panasonic v10 plasma
kef 3005se speakers
yamaha 750se amp
ps3
xbox 360
sony S550 blu ray
sony hdx850 dvd rec


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> Yeah that was me, the lp12 when it first came out was about £700 and now its £2500 without a cartridge!
> What cartridge do you have on the Shiraz?


On ROKSAN Xerxes is the name of the turntable, Artemiz is the tonearm, and Shiraz is the cartridge. I won't next time be able to replace the cartridge when it wears out as it's £2500. Although I might be able to get it retipped


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

bigmcclarron said:


> The Ravioli is amazing stuff, a serious upgrade after you have done your cables!!
> Naim have an amazing service department it would probs come back in better condition than it went off! and sounding better too!!


I will get my Nait 2 serviced - promise!  That is one good thing about Naim ownership, their items (CD players aside!) don't become redundant with age due to their capacity to be overhauled, and with people like Avondale as well who can tweak / modify, they have the capacity to live on for some time. I'm planning on getting a new set of cans, so it may be timely to get get it serviced then.

As you work in a Hi-Fi place, what headphones would you consider a decent buy? Any guidance most welcome :thumb:

My orginnal thread is here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225418


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

nicks500 said:


> On ROKSAN Xerxes is the name of the turntable, Artemiz is the tonearm, and Shiraz is the cartridge. I won't next time be able to replace the cartridge when it wears out as it's £2500. Although I might be able to get it retipped


Nice set up - :thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

nicks500 said:


> On ROKSAN Xerxes is the name of the turntable, Artemiz is the tonearm, and Shiraz is the cartridge. I won't next time be able to replace the cartridge when it wears out as it's £2500. Although I might be able to get it retipped


Stupid thing was I knew that lol, sorry it was early morning syndrome, let me know when you need a new cartridge, u will find the new ortofons will suit that nicely!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

yetizone said:


> I will get my Nait 2 serviced - promise!  That is one good thing about Naim ownership, their items (CD players aside!) don't become redundant with age due to their capacity to be overhauled, and with people like Avondale as well who can tweak / modify, they have the capacity to live on for some time. I'm planning on getting a new set of cans, so it may be timely to get get it serviced then.
> 
> As you work in a Hi-Fi place, what headphones would you consider a decent buy? Any guidance most welcome :thumb:
> 
> My orginnal thread is here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225418


I use the B&W p5s mate and I LOVE them!


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

I am in the market to replace my ageing Pioneer AV Amp, it's not working properly at the moment.

I've looked at the Pioneer 1021D and the Onkyo 609.

Any views on those two?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

markdraper said:


> I am in the market to replace my ageing Pioneer AV Amp, it's not working properly at the moment.
> 
> I've looked at the Pioneer 1021D and the Onkyo 609.
> 
> Any views on those two?


I personally would pick the Pioneer, however that model is really new and I have nt heard it yet.
I can't fault all the gadgets on the onkyo but it sounds bright really, the pioneer is more natural sounding and overal is a better amp


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

great, thanks for the help, always good to hear from someone who knows what they are talking about.
I will go for the Pioneer, is that the good one to go for, or are there sight differences to the other ones in the range that make a big difference?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

markdraper said:


> great, thanks for the help, always good to hear from someone who knows what they are talking about.
> I will go for the Pioneer, is that the good one to go for, or are there sight differences to the other ones in the range that make a big difference?


Personally I would go one up to the 2021 when that turns up, the 1020 was I worst seller in the range last year, just because the 2020 was great value for money, don't forget the old range though, we currently have some ex demo sclx83 (last years top of the range) for £1400


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Yamaha RX-V1067 running Monitor Audio RX6, RX1 and RX centre with a Keff Kube1
The monitors are in lovely gloss black, sound great with my Pioneer 5090 for bluray and skyHD
Now considering a projector!!!

Picture was taken before i fixed the pioneer to the wall and redecorated with a black wallpaper


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

jontymo said:


> Yamaha RX-V1067 running Monitor Audio RX6, RX1 and RX centre with a Keff Kube1
> The monitors are in lovely gloss black, sound great with my Pioneer 5090 for bluray and skyHD
> Now considering a projector!!!
> 
> Picture was taken before i fixed the pioneer to the wall and redecorated with a black wallpaper


Much fondness for m.audio stuff  the RX range is such a better range than the previous RS which I own. And yes they look so good in gloss black, worth the extra money!
How comes no monitor audio sub?
5090 was a classic screen!!!!!
What is your budget on a projector? We got last week the new JVC stuff, its amazing!!!!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Currently my modest (read cheap!) set-up is NAD304 amp with TDL RTL2 squeakers. My turntable is an old Sansui SR-212 with an AT95E and CD duties are fulfilled by a Cambridge CD4 with an original DacMagic. 

It's got a few issues at the mo, the volume on the NAD is a bit iffy at low settings, the display backlight has gone on the CD4 and the 95E could either do with alignment or replacement.

Sounds alright though (apart from the tt)


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

ade33 said:


> Currently my modest (read cheap!) set-up is NAD304 amp with TDL RTL2 squeakers. My turntable is an old Sansui SR-212 with an AT95E and CD duties are fulfilled by a Cambridge CD4 with an original DacMagic.
> 
> It's got a few issues at the mo, the volume on the NAD is a bit iffy at low settings, the display backlight has gone on the CD4 and the 95E could either do with alignment or replacement.
> 
> Sounds alright though (apart from the tt)


Nothing wrong with them bits mate! Can help you get the nad repaired but the Cambridge bits I can't help, richer sounds own the Cambridge brand so you would have to go see them!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Denon DNS-3500 X 2
Behringer DDM4000 Mixer (with midi)
Sony AV Amp (not sure on model)
Sony Speakers (again not sure on model)

Great decks, i only use them for home use but have used them in a club once or twice


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

adamck said:


> Denon DNS-3500 X 2
> Behringer DDM4000 Mixer (with midi)
> Sony AV Amp (not sure on model)
> Sony Speakers (again not sure on model)
> ...


Shiny pwetty ligghhhhtttssss! 
Don't know a lot about the dj hardware actually it's the only area I have not explored yet, well apart from technics 1210s


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Pioneer are the industry standard in decks these days, but denon's (above) are next contender.
I would say they are on par but down to user preference, they do the same stuff but are layout out differently.

My Denons (above) are direct drive and work like vinyl.

I can even attach small vinyl's to the platters (using official adaptors) to give that vinyl feel when using them :thumb:

All good fun!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

adamck said:


> Pioneer are the industry standard in decks these days, but denon's (above) are next contender.
> I would say they are on par but down to user preference, they do the same stuff but are layout out differently.
> 
> My Denons (above) are direct drive and work like vinyl.
> ...


Sounds like fun to me! Pioneer are huge when it comes to figures compare to denon, are pioneer doing some kind of cash back deal at the moment as well? The pioneer bits we sell here go down a treat and they constantly do some amazing deals! Shame the tvs are not around still


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just the man.

What headphones would you recommend to listen to a PS3?

Preferably wireless, but if it loses sound then a wire is not too bad. It would be plugged into my surround sound, not the T.V?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I think its the usual thing that once one is the industry standard, everyone goes and buys it even though there are alternatives.
The denons are not much different in price, but i prefer some of the features and its what i learnt on (well originally 1210's).

The pioneer's are usually the innovators who come up with the next best thing though, have you seen the DVD decks they do?

Pioneer DVJ-1000, a little expensive for me at £2000+ each!!

Very clever tech though!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Just the man.
> 
> What headphones would you recommend to listen to a PS3?
> 
> Preferably wireless, but if it loses sound then a wire is not too bad. It would be plugged into my surround sound, not the T.V?


look at getting a set of Senns ones not cheap but well worth it! mine died after about 7 years of abuse....:lol: i would defnitely NOT get IR based though you want them to use a proper frequency radio to be wireless.

i now use my HD650's i know some might consider this a no no but i tell you i can hear footsteps so clearly on CoD and Battlefield :lol: they usually die...

regarding plugging it in i am sure you can go straight from the phono port on many as very few have digital connections to the unit.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Just the man.
> 
> What headphones would you recommend to listen to a PS3?
> 
> Preferably wireless, but if it loses sound then a wire is not too bad. It would be plugged into my surround sound, not the T.V?


Either sennheiser (however u spell it) or denon make some really nice ones atm, I got a pair off pc world outlet on eBay for £13 and they destroy my senny ones which are 50 quid retail, they over ear cans called denon ahd301, you can probs still find them cheap somewhere
Depends on budget though, if you got hundreds to spend then get a pair of B&W p5, truly brilliant


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm no audiophile at all.

I just use the iMac and Acoustic Energy Aego 2.1 speakers. Do the job for me, and can highly recommend them for anyone looking for a simple 2.1 setup.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

tomah said:


> I'm no audiophile at all.
> 
> I just use the iMac and Acoustic Energy Aego 2.1 speakers. Do the job for me, and can highly recommend them for anyone looking for a simple 2.1 setup.


We have these at work on our computer upstairs!!!! sub kicks **** really!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For me, Arcam AVR250 with MA RS6 fronts and centre with the radius as rears, BK XL200 as a sub, no CD player at present, only a Sony Blueray and Apple TV. I would like to upgrade the amp at some point, probably to a yamaha get a slightly bigger sub and go down the sonos route


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Just the man.
> 
> What headphones would you recommend to listen to a PS3?
> 
> Preferably wireless, but if it loses sound then a wire is not too bad. It would be plugged into my surround sound, not the T.V?


To play games on or just listen to films at night etc? Turtle beach is the gaming choice,but for music an films maybe AKG,beyer dynamic or grado. Word of warning though,grados were uncomfy on my ears after an hour or so but the quality of sound was awesome. Sr120s I think I had.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Its to listen to the games i'm playing. 

I dont have hundreds to spend either.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Its to listen to the games i'm playing.
> 
> I dont have hundreds to spend either.


BE QUICK,THIS PRICE WONT LAST MATE.
http://www.shopto.net/XBOX 360/VIDE...3_1311404437_bf44a32fbf81177da3d8f9adebdeed7a


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks a great but of kit. For the Xbox though.

A tad too expensive for me though. Plus it looks bulky, or is that how they all are? I take it the thing they sit on is the wireless unit?

Does it just plug into the surround sound or into the PS3?

Just had a look at the PX5 :argie:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dont the turtle ones have mic as well? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

A mic is what i would be after too.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any other suggestions Mr Silverback?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Any other suggestions Mr Silverback?


Well in which case you need to find some gaming headphones for what ever console you have, sorry I thought you were after just normal headphones


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Any other suggestions Mr Silverback?


nope.turtle beaches are tried n tested mate.they maybe bulky with the receiver etc,but ANY wireless system has it.as for price they are cheap for what your getting mate.i know a budget is a budget but your not going to get what you want for a tenner.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm just last week taken delivery of some Turtle Beach x11's and wow, best £30 I have spent in a looong time, ok they are not wireless but thats fine for me as my xbox is only a metre or so away from me, amazing quality, comfy, can game up until whatever hour now.

Also, might just be my TV but one of the first things I noticed was if I have the headset on and the tv turned up, the sound comes through the headset a noticable amount quicker than the TV, less than a second but really noticeable, when playing CoD it really surprised me how different the experience is.

Anyway, fully recommened and £30 :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS 5.7 / 7.1 Channel Dolby Surround Sound Processor for Stereo Headsets (Xbox 360/PS3/Windows XP/Vista/7): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok. That link from amazon is a processer for normal turtle beach head phones.

Eddy, does yours plug into the Xbox or into surround sound? Also, does it have a mic?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just watched the video on shopto.net about the X41, really is a shame its not for the PS3


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Ok. That link from amazon is a processer for normal turtle beach head phones.
> 
> Eddy, does yours plug into the Xbox or into surround sound? Also, does it have a mic?


USB into tv or xbox, green 3.5mm to tv, and yes there is a mic, honestly very impressed, I'm no audiophobe mind, but they blow the pants off of my tv speakers and really help in cod for working out where people are firing from even though they are only stereo, great for watching films too :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If its a USB would it not fit into the PS3?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Edit to my first post, the system in my bedroom now has changed amp, the alpha 3 is now gone as I have now acquired an arcam avr350


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I phoned shopto up today to see if they are any way compatible with the PS3, unfortunately the x41's are not 

They said the same thing for the PS3 would be the dpx21's. They look horrible. Iwas prepared to spend the £85 after reading allege great reviews from them!! 

Even the PX5's dont look smart


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

in 1998 i got a student loan and treated myself to a set of sony seperates. The QS range for anyone that remembers them.

Comprises of Radio tuner, MD player (with record function and the one where you plug a keyboard into it) a CD player, and a huge amp. All rounded off with 2 mission 700 series floor standing speakers and 2 smaller(but still massive) 300 series mission speakers.

Now 14 years old and you know what, never had a single problem with any of the kit, still looks new and sound is still amazing and believe you me, it has taken a beating over the years what with my love of purist techno!!!!


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Just bought some new speakers today. Hope I've made the right decision as my current set are very nice but just a bit too big for my re decoration plans.

Went for a trio of Dali Lektor LCR's so that I can wall mount along with the TV. I would have loved the Icon's but they were out of my price range.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Sypher said:


> Just bought some new speakers today. Hope I've made the right decision as my current set are very nice but just a bit too big for my re decoration plans.
> 
> Went for a trio of Dali Lektor LCR's so that I can wall mount along with the TV. I would have loved the Icon's but they were out of my price range.


Ah man how much do I love Dali! Such a strong range of products, and such a great sound from a small box! Great buy mate! Where you get them from? What amp do you have?


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

bigmcclarron said:


> Ah man how much do I love Dali! Such a strong range of products, and such a great sound from a small box! Great buy mate! Where you get them from? What amp do you have?


Got them from Paul Roberts hifi in Bristol. My amp is the Onkyo 606.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Sypher said:


> Got them from Paul Roberts hifi in Bristol. My amp is the Onkyo 606.


Should suit nicely! Going to invest in the lektor 1s as rears??


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

L4CKL said:


> in 1998 i got a student loan and treated myself to a set of sony seperates. The QS range for anyone that remembers them.
> 
> Comprises of Radio tuner, MD player (with record function and the one where you plug a keyboard into it) a CD player, and a huge amp. All rounded off with 2 mission 700 series floor standing speakers and 2 smaller(but still massive) 300 series mission speakers.
> 
> Now 14 years old and you know what, never had a single problem with any of the kit, still looks new and sound is still amazing and believe you me, it has taken a beating over the years what with my love of purist techno!!!!


I bought my Sony set up in 1994 and is still going strong:thumb:
Came with a record deck, Tuner, Amp, double cassette player and 6 cd player


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

bigmcclarron said:


> Should suit nicely! Going to invest in the lektor 1s as rears??


I will do at some point but I've promised the misses I will landscape the garden, so I'll have to see if there are any pennies left after that.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Matt. said:


> If its a USB would it not fit into the PS3?


Yes, I have the USB going straight to the tv, the only thing touching the xbox is the red and white or left/right audio cables.

Check Youtube, I'm sure someone somewhere has got a video showing how to get these to work with a ps3.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Sypher said:


> I will do at some point but I've promised the misses I will landscape the garden, so I'll have to see if there are any pennies left after that.


They are well worth it, they are everything you expect from rears really, because they are so good at details you just hear everything and not a bad price for what they are as well!
Great buy mate!


----------

